# December Meet N Ireland



## BillyT

We can now organise to half a meet on the 27th of december at Parkgate garages in belfast we need confirmed numbers and to make it a good day as many people to go and who knows there may be free turkey sandwiches


----------



## BigDoc

Put me down for a turkey ***** anyway Billy, so long as there is a little stuffing.
Supose I'd have to attend the meet too so include me in that aswell eh!


----------



## BillyT

BigDoc said:


> Put me down for a turkey ***** anyway Billy, so long as there is a little stuffing.
> Supose I'd have to attend the meet too so include me in that aswell eh!


no trouble m8 are you coming in the van


----------



## buck-egit

BillyT said:


> We can now organise to half a meet on the 27th of december at Parkgate garages in belfast we need confirmed numbers and to make it a good day as many people to go and who knows there may be free turkey sandwiches


i am 80% sure i will make it . was chatting to the wife and she is off that day so if she aint called into work for some reason i can go....


----------



## B A Baracus

What all goes on at these meets? Is it the sort of thing a few tips could be picked up?


----------



## BillyT

B A Baracus said:


> What all goes on at these meets? Is it the sort of thing a few tips could be picked up?


snow foam demo and machine polishing also wet sanding one time plus it is a large garage so about 4 or 5 cars can get in


----------



## BillyT

i will start the ball rolling but only put your name down if you are going please

1 Billyt


----------



## dubsport

Will there be a stock of products avaliable to purchase on the day BillyT, snowfoam, collinite etc


----------



## BillyT

dubsport said:


> Will there be a stock of products avaliable to purchase on the day BillyT, snowfoam, collinite etc


yes but at the minute i dont carry the collinite wax if theres enough interest from members i will order some let me know the one you are interested in m8


----------



## NornIron

1 BillyT
2 NornIron


----------



## BigDoc

BillyT said:


> no trouble m8 are you coming in the van


Are vans banned like the last time? 
I was thinking of taking my mobile scrap panel for people to practice on if its needed!


----------



## PDK

1 BillyT
2 NornIron
3 PDK

I've just spent the last 3 days, and I mean 3 full days polishing my paint, hopefully tomorrow will glazing and waxing.... really taking my time this time, plan on posting the pics soon


----------



## NIgolf

1 BillyT
2 NornIron
3 PDK
4 Nigolf (Ryan)

Hopefully get some snowfoam of you billy!

My offer still stand for my unit if parkgate falls through Billy - also I have a streetKa id like to donate


----------



## CADDY.D

Cant make it to this one chaps.

Going to be spending Chrimbo with my sister stateside.

I have ordered a new makita....Z8....brinkmann....and a few other bits and pieces from autogeek to be delivered to her house.There's still some savings to be made even though the dollar has dropped.May as well fill the suitcase.

Hope the meet goes well and maybe see you all at the next one.


----------



## BillyT

NIgolf said:


> 1 BillyT
> 2 NornIron
> 3 PDK
> 4 Nigolf (Ryan)
> 
> Hopefully get some snowfoam of you billy!
> 
> My offer still stand for my unit if parkgate falls through Billy - also I have a streetKa id like to donate


streetka m8 lovely my missus will be happy she loves them whats wrong with it if you are giving it away


----------



## NIgolf

BillyT said:


> streetka m8 lovely my missus will be happy she loves them whats wrong with it if you are giving it away


god, not giving it away! Was meaning I could donate a streetka for a test bed for the meet..... Just needs a good seeing too


----------



## BillyT

NIgolf said:


> god, not giving it away! Was meaning I could donate a streetka for a test bed for the meet..... Just needs a good seeing too


i know ryan i was only kidding


----------



## John G

I'm not 100% sure if I can make this, I may be in Donegal, I'll know more in a day or two and I'll give an definate answer then too.


----------



## MCZ2047

Any idea of the times on the 27th?


----------



## rossi007

can anyone go to this meet? even a :newbie: like me?


----------



## Ronnie

if the wife hasnt given birth by then I'll be there! wont put my name down yet though!


----------



## B A Baracus

Any idea what time this would be at? I'll be on the rip Boxing night so wouldn't be driving until late afternoon Saturday


----------



## PDK

Ronnie said:


> if the wife hasnt given birth by then I'll be there! wont put my name down yet though!


Ronnie - I'm hurt, you can always have another baby:doublesho, who knows if there will be another meet :lol:- bring yer vintage:argie:


----------



## BillyT

B A Baracus said:


> Any idea what time this would be at? I'll be on the rip Boxing night so wouldn't be driving until late afternoon Saturday


11ish until 4ish i would say


----------



## BillyT

rossi007 said:


> can anyone go to this meet? even a :newbie: like me?


yes all are welcome


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> yes all are welcome


Except for Billy, he trys to touch you on the way in:tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## barnicles

Sure why not

Il be doing flute all besides recovering that day anyways 

1 BillyT
2 NornIron
3 PDK
4 Nigolf (Ryan)
5 Barnicles


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> Except for Billy, he trys to touch you on the way in:tumbleweed::lol:


cheeky git


----------



## PJS

1 BillyT
2 NornIron
3 PDK
4 Nigolf (Ryan)
5 Barnicles
6 PJS


----------



## Jones the boost

Bit of an awkward time of year for myself to attend to be honest....

There's been a few big meets recently where I think you would of traded tons of snow foam and various other products to many a punter one of which was the Evo vs Scooby meet the other month over in Bishopscourt.

The next big one for me (and I know its performance related but again there's be loads of punters there) is on January 10th at AI Autosports (Randlestown) for a MLR (Misubishi Lancer registry) rolling road meet where there's loads coming up from down South turning up also.

I currently have my throttle body/inlet manifold off at the moment 'detailing them' where once back on the motor (with mods obviosly :thumb it too will be on rollers hoping for approx 420atf brake power.

Cheers

Jones


----------



## MCZ2047

I will be able to make it for most of the day. Looking forward to my first meet.


----------



## buck-egit

NIgolf said:


> god, not giving it away! Was meaning I could donate a streetka for a test bed for the meet..... Just needs a good seeing too


so does the wife :lol::lol:


----------



## PDK

Do we have an agenda to this meet?

Are we doing demos?


----------



## PJS

Probably, if you're not hung over this time!


----------



## PDK

Shhhh:tumbleweed:

It is the day after boxing day too

Is a demo car still availible?, if not I'll bring the silver 325i I'm trying to sell - who knows might even get a buyer:lol:


----------



## PJS

If Ryan can make it this time, there's the Ka mentioned above/previous page that'll be in attendance.
I'm considering leaving mine caked in the grime it currently has, to see how well the PH Neutral performs, and for buck-ejit above, to see Surfex HD and Bilberry in action, with the wheel brush.


----------



## PDK

I'll bring it anyway just incase.

Why dont we plan a full exterior demo, foam, wash, clay, polish, wax etc

Have you got those big towels ready yet?

I'll take one of your mitts too (if it bites me I will sue)


----------



## PJS

PDK said:


> I'll bring it anyway just incase.
> 
> Why dont we plan a full exterior demo, foam, wash, clay, polish, wax etc
> 
> Have you got those big towels ready yet?
> 
> I'll take one of your mitts too (if it bites me I will sue)


You touch the mitt at your own peril Paul, so be warned - oh, and sueing is not an option!
I'll probably sort the towels for those interested at the meet, but the exterior demo sounds like a bit of a plan, although having maybe two demos going simultaneously of differing things, may be of more interest for some/most attendees.


----------



## PDK

I've plenty of materials, so people can learn and practise at the same time.

Only those with rotary experience will be left unattended:lol:

I'll bring the PC :buffer: too, it may well also be for sale:wave:


----------



## buck-egit

PJS said:


> If Ryan can make it this time, there's the Ka mentioned above/previous page that'll be in attendance.
> I'm considering leaving mine caked in the grime it currently has, to see how well the PH Neutral performs, and for buck-ejit above, to see Surfex HD and Bilberry in action, with the wheel brush.


Thanks PJS I have surfex and bilbery and both arnt shiftin the brake dust I have also tryed citrus tar and glue incase it was tar and not brake dust and that isnt moving it either. I am beginning to wonder if the paint is getting corroded instead and the dirt is bonding to it .....


----------



## buck-egit

1 BillyT
2 NornIron
3 PDK
4 Nigolf (Ryan)
5 Barnicles
6 PJS
7 Buck-Egit


----------



## PJS

buck-egit said:


> Thanks PJS I have surfex and bilbery and both arnt shiftin the brake dust I have also tryed citrus tar and glue incase it was tar and not brake dust and that isnt moving it either. I am beginning to wonder if the paint is getting corroded instead and the dirt is bonding to it .....


We'll have a look when you come, and see what's going on.
Might be a case of needing to clay them.
What dilution are you using the Surfex at?


----------



## BillyT

buck-egit said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> so does the wife :lol::lol:


well if you want to bring the wife for a good seeing too you will need to post up some pics first we need to see her swirl marks and also see if she needs anything filled in:lol:


----------



## PDK

So we have a grand total of 7 coming then, not much point in 2 demos then, Is the KA deffo coming?


----------



## buck-egit

Can somone give me the exact address of the parkgate garages so I can put it into the satnav

Cheers
Buck-egit


----------



## BillyT

buck-egit said:


> Can somone give me the exact address of the parkgate garages so I can put it into the satnav
> 
> Cheers
> Buck-egit


the place is called Cams its parkgates old service garage

Parkgate Garages Ltd 
86 Parkgate Ave 
- 
BELFAST 
BT4 1JB


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> So we have a grand total of 7 coming then, not much point in 2 demos then, Is the KA deffo coming?


i have a couple of friends coming (i hope)


----------



## buck-egit

cheers BIlly


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> i have a couple of friends coming (i hope)


You have friends:doublesho:lol:


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> You have friends:doublesho:lol:


how would you like your bmw keyed i am not the one looking for chat up lines :lol:


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> how would you like your bmw keyed i am not the one looking for chat up lines :lol:


Damn, Rumbled...:lol:


----------



## NornIron

Washed the Morgan this afternoon, so I'm all set...

Happy Christmas all and see you on Saturday :wave:


----------



## Des

buck-egit said:


> 1 BillyT
> 2 NornIron
> 3 PDK
> 4 Nigolf (Ryan)
> 5 Barnicles
> 6 PJS
> 7 Buck-Egit


8 Des


----------



## BillyT

Des said:


> 8 Des


what you driving Des


----------



## BillyT

from 11am tomorrow at CAMS garage parkgate gardens
first of anyone that wants there car wash this will be done between 11.30am and 12.00pm for free after this hopefully some demos


----------



## MCZ2047

9: MCZ2047
Sorry for late conformation


----------



## PJS

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...-5.885839&sspn=0.009782,0.022831&ie=UTF8&z=16 - B marker.


----------



## John G

Sorry I couldn't make this lads, my sister only got home yesterday for the Christmas, so am hanging out with her today. Hope you had a good laugh anyway, looks like much better weather than the last time anyway!


----------



## buck-egit

Well made it home ..... good to be able to put some faces to the names now

lookin forward to the next one


----------



## Curtiz

Yea good day, nice to meet new people...had a good laugh to


----------



## NornIron

Curtiz said:


> Yea good day, nice to meet new people...had a good laugh to


Still think that Fezza need some Orange Crush... :lol:

Yep, another good day :thumb:


----------



## buck-egit

PJS the tip with the warm water in a bowl and the warm water spray was great made the clay real workable today it was 1 degree when i was doin it ....:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Des

Thanks to all the guys who supplied premises/equipment/products etc
:thumb:

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## MCZ2047

It was great to finally get to my first meet. A big thanks to everyone for the demo's and advice. Looking forward to the next one. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

i do enjoy using that ph neutral snow foam its great


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Looks good billy.

Hope you had a good chrismas break. Speek to you in the new year.

How many cars can you foam out of the 1L foam lance bottle?


----------



## BillyT

1Valet PRO said:


> How many cars can you foam out of the 1L foam lance bottle?


100ml of ph in a litre foam bottle can do 3 cars and its great fun:buffer:


----------



## buck-egit

BillyT said:


> 100ml of ph in a litre foam bottle can do 3 cars and its great fun:buffer:


You tight ****. !!!!! i can only get 2 at a push outa my 100 ml to 1ltrs:lol::lol:


----------



## BillyT

buck-egit said:


> You tight ****. !!!!! i can only get 2 at a push outa my 100 ml to 1ltrs:lol::lol:


i have found the more i use it the better the lance gets m8 i used to only get 1 wash outa the litre at first


----------



## Curtiz

NornIron said:


> Still think that Fezza need some Orange Crush... :lol:
> 
> Yep, another good day :thumb:


lol, i wish i had the money you boys do! That morgan of yours was looking immaculate to btw!

Billy, i was round at Charlies today, if you need me to show you a good wax, come round some time :lol:


----------



## BillyT

Curtiz said:


> lol, i wish i had the money you boys do! That morgan of yours was looking immaculate to btw!
> 
> Billy, i was round at Charlies today, if you need me to show you a good wax, come round some time :lol:


i am lost m8 what you on about


----------



## Curtiz

My chemical guys stuff, beads like a champion now


----------



## NIgolf

gutted I missed the meet! Had the bloody flu all over christmas! grrrr...


----------



## NIgolf

BillyT said:


> i do enjoy using that ph neutral snow foam its great


Ill have to get down as see you Billy!! Id like a few things from you and def some snowfoam! ryan


----------



## Jones the boost

Looks like you had a good time chaps!!

Who's evo 9 was that you were snow foaming may I ask?


----------



## BillyT

it was a member called des


----------



## Jones the boost

Ah yes Billy, know him well.....EVO-Des he goes by the name off :thumb:


----------



## Des

:wave:Hi Carl

See you @ AI next Saturday matey!


----------

